# France Interested in C-130J Lease



## tomahawk6 (17 Apr 2008)

Rather interesting that France is even taking a serious look at the C-130J as the A400M is reputed to be available in 2012 and I guess the French have a more immediate need for tactical airlift.

http://www.ttu.fr/site/francais/frdocpdf/TTU668.pdf



> Dans les tribulations de l’A400M et
> la possible location, voire l’achat
> d’avions C-130J pour compenser
> les retards du programme européen,
> ...


----------



## aesop081 (17 Apr 2008)

The last phrase in your quote says it all :

"build European to buy American"


----------



## geo (17 Apr 2008)

Well.... sure says a lot about the expectations of the A400 being delivered "on time" 
Ordering some C130Js  now will not provide airframes on the tarmac anytime soon... considering Herc orders to be filled, France will have to wait a while before they get their own "Js" 
Soooo... even 2012 as a target date - France isn,t expecting delivery of those .... anytime soon.


----------

